# Do you ever think "I just can't be bothered"?



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Is it just me that occasionally feels like selling my gear and giving it up?

I do enjoy looking after the car, but I'm currently feeling like I just cannot be bothered any more & a fiver at the local hand car wash every few weeks is just 'easy' and who cares about a few swirl marks, literally millions of cars across the country are covered in them. 

Maybe I'm just going through a grumpy old git stage and I'll find the enthusiasm again, maybe it's because I'm not entirely happy with the car I currently own, I don't know.

Talk me into it again please guys! I'm losing faith!


----------



## Webarno (Jul 17, 2014)

Don't lose the faith. It could well be because of your current car. I bet if you purchased a car you really wanted and liked, you'd rekindle that love for detailing.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

I was like that a couple of weeks ago, just didn't have to urge untill my mrs said your car is dirty that give me the kick I needed, I'm sure you will get back into it


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

My lack of enthusiasm comes from me wanting to replace my current car! A big diesel that doesn't work for me at all as I do short journeys and hate the lack of refinement :wall: because of this I have used it as practice for my replacement where I am pretty sure I will really enjoy doing it!

Perhaps it would be similar for yourself? Although my working hours mean I don't get the best opportunity to do it, I could make time with enthusiasm  

Maybe have a go at doing some friends or a family members car who just take it to the hand wash or rarely wash it and give it a big turnaround! I have done this several times, not bothered if they go back to their hand washes it was enjoyable turning them around


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup

Felt like it for a while now

Might just get rid of the lot tbh


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

If I had a local car wash that I trusted to do a decent wash for £10 a time, I would probably take it to them all the time and not bother myself. I really enjoy it, but don't really have the time - or when I do it pees it down.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

I know how you feel, although not into the level of detailing I am now - I have always liked my car (and in a previous life, truck) to be clean. But my last car had some rust coming through the front wings - not expected on a VW Passat. Therefore it never looked good even when cleaned, it was due for replacement so did not want to spend money on getting it fixed or doing it myself.

Then changed car to what I wanted (and could afford), and suddenly I am looking forward to weekend and giving a it a good going over or just a service wash, always getting compliments on the car even though in my eyes there is so much to do (stone chips, car park dings, etc).

Downside is I have lost all enthusiasm for my other hobbies and have to try and balance them out.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I haven't even washed either of my motors for a good 3 months, one is in the garage fairly clean but my daily motor is well dirty, mud, building site dust you name it.

Doesn't bother me though.

I've given most of my products away over the years, even if i detail somebodys car i just give em the pot of wax now no matter what it is.

I just keep minimal gear now and just buy odds sods from time to time.


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Not sure I can help as I find it difficult. For example this weekend, I am working this Saturday which only leaves Sunday free. No way could I expect to spend 4 hours cleaning my car when my family will be wanting to go out and enjoy the sun (hopefully).

Sometimes it seems like the local car wash is the way to go for the sake of your sanity, and your family relationships! If you have enough time absolutely go and clean the car, and enjoy it too. Because, I believe we should do what makes us happy!

I feel you with regard to the car though, if you see what time I registered, I have owned a shed from 2009 - 2015 and had no desire to clean it. Now im back because I have a car that I actually care about. 

Best of luck with whatever you decide to do, do what makes you happy mate.


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

I go through this stage often. I like my car but it's quite a lot of effort when you have high standards. There's the process of cleaning/detailing and then tidying up after yourself and then looking forward to the aches that evening and day after lol!

It's more difficult I find when someone down your road says you've spent all day on that and you could have just taken it to a car wash. 'It would look the same' lol.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I think that it is much easier to do if you are single and family free TBH. If you chose to do it as a job, you would enjoy it. 

I have definitely cut back on detailing since our son came along. I rather take him on his bike than clean the car. 

Nowadays if I have a couple of hours to do both cars I'm happy although mine are well looked after so swirls are not that much of an issue. 

A good layer of sealant makes for a much easier clean.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

A happy medium is to do the car yourself, using detailing principles., but not obsessing too much Bournemouth swirls and not taking too much time. You'll still end up with a car looking better than 90% on the road but will only spend an hour or so a weekend.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I tend not to get the "selling up" feeling, I think because I don't jump to buy limited edition or relatively expensive stuff. The stuff I've got is pretty run of the mill. DJ BTBM, BriteMax shampoo, AF Tripple, Tough Coat, range of Optimum stuff, SmartWheels, G101, Duet and a few small pots of wax, clay, fallout remover, etc.

Nowt really exciting but all stuff I can use with minimal thought and I wouldn't feel like I had to do a full days prep to make using [expensive product] not a waste.

I do find that I don't get the urge like I used to. As said by others, time, commitments and priorities change and it seems like car cleaning was the easiest to sacrifice. That being said, if I do get the opportunity to do it, I do enjoy it once I get going. But it's few and far between now. Through the winter, I'll just stop at the hand wash that's 2 mins from where I play football on a Sunday morning. £7.50 and they get through it in not much more time than it'd take me to get an ONR wash ready :lol:

I managed to wash 3 cars in about 3-4 hours a few Sundays ago. Was nothing more than a pre-wash, shampoo, dry, quick go around the wheels and windows and a coating of either Optimum Opti-Seal or Spray Wax. Job done, they all looked 100 times better than before I started and the other two family members who they belonged to were chuffed to bits.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

We all go through stages when we join DW, were full of enthusiasm for meeting others like ourselves and all the knowledge we gain on how to look after our pride and joy and all the hype of the products and there amazing abilities, then it settles down a little and we pass on that knowledge, then we get a bit fed up and start feeling were fighting a never ending battle but many find ourselves finding that equilibrium of wanting and actually doing cleaning our cars but not at the level we once did. Summer is here or coming and that's when keeping the car clean is pretty much at its easiest and most enjoyable. The car just sitting there gleaming at us and neighbours passing comments on how good she looks and wishing theirs looked a fraction as clean. 
Its one of those things. Don't force it as you'll just rebel against yourself, just enjoy the time of not cleaning the car and do something else.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Summer seems to be the worst for me - I feel like cleaning the car but the drive is in full sun from about 11am to 7pm.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Yep, car has had a few breakdowns, cost £££ and think it will be scrapped. Thinking of all the time i have wasted on getting it looking good seems like time i could have spent doing other stuff. I just wash mine now, keep them clean but not much more.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I often wonder if I should just go back to AG SRP and HD wax and sell the rest, these 2 plus claying and FK1000P for alloys would keep car looking great.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

If someone could do my wheels and put all my kit away I'm happy doing everything else... especially the waxing or QD part - that's what makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I must admit I get days where I look at the car and think can I really be bothered to spend the best part of 3/4 hours just cleaning it. I usually persuade myself in the end but can totally see where you're coming from. Sometimes it just feels like a right fart on!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

For as long as my health and fitness holds up I will always look after my car to the highest standards possible, I have always loved looking after my cars and my Dads cars and that will never diminish. Granted sometimes there isn't always the time but when I do, there is no stopping me.


----------



## SilentJB (Jun 1, 2015)

JJ0063 said:


> Is it just me that occasionally feels like selling my gear and giving it up?
> 
> I do enjoy looking after the car, but I'm currently feeling like I just cannot be bothered any more & a fiver at the local hand car wash every few weeks is just 'easy' and who cares about a few swirl marks, literally millions of cars across the country are covered in them.
> 
> ...


This link to my Newbie thread should get you thinking there are worse people out there - Me :wave:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4914206#post4914206

I need people like yourself not to lose faith and give me inspiration... :speechles


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I got into detailing with my first car. Didn't do much other than 2BM wash, clay and SRP. It was when I bought my second car - the first I chose, the first I bought with my own money instead of parents. It was new and I looked after it meticulously.

I kept detailing it regularly until about two years ago. At that point, two things happened - I had my first ever accident and I met my wife. The accident meant I lost love for the car - it never felt the same again cosmetically. Mechanically it still drove beautifully. 

At the same time, my relationship with my partner was flourishing, and time, energy, love and passion transferred from my car to her. She's put everything into perspective and now I'm less fussed about the car and more interested in my wife.

Last week was the first time I'd vacuumed the interior in almost a year. Now and again, I've give it a snowfoam and rinse. Maybe a 2BM. But it hasn't had properly love since that first accident. It's had a clay at one point, and a coat of 476s. But that's it. 

My aim is to get back into the swing of things by cleaning out the garage (just moved so lots of crap). The weather's getting warmer and more detailing-friendly. I don't think I'll ever go back to the way I used to be for detailing but I've learned a lot from DW and that's something I won't forget.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Think most people go through it. Personally, I just 1 bucket wash every week. Wax twice a year. It still looks much better than the majority of car that I see. 4 to 5 hour details are a thing of the past.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

The weather does my head in. Bloody June and tomorrow is to be ****ing down and gale force winds!
If I ever get to wash the car at the weekend, come Tuesday the alloys are minging again.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

not cleaned mine for over a month but i been feeling ill for about 6 weeks so cant be ****ed to do much anyway


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes I feel the same, been back and for the window all afternoon contemplating headache doesn't help.felt like this for a while now and going back last year my stepdaughter asked would a potential buyer notice this attention to detail...my answer no.s29nta and I spoke the other day saying now and again we think shall I go and give the car a quick wash. No such thing.all I would say is when you do feel like this then leave a while, trust me no one will notice. Hang on in there dude sometimes it's good therapy.:thumb: oh forgot to say I watch a good detailing video with good background music sometimes to fire me up again.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I have got to say that its one of the times where i really get some peace if you know what i mean...
Yes there are times when i look outside and its cold/wet and i don't want to do anything but when i start its good, kinda therapeutic.
I work in a busy noisy environment with alot of stress and pressures so to put on a good podcast and spend a few hours cleaning etc its almost like a rest for me


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

once I cleaned the wife's car and just couldn't be bothered.
I did the final rinse and left it at that.
didn't even dry it, and it looked awful! 
never again, good clean or no clean for me.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Taking antidepressants at the end of last year/beginning of this year, done this for me. I was even considering closing my gym membership too - the two things that keep me motivated.

Crazy stuff!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I haven't washed my car since February, I've had it so many years now I just don't care about it.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

the bit that gets me is having picked up so many safer methods of car deatiling and totally transforming the way i think and carry out my detailing i cant now suddenly decide i will go and wash car like i used too, grab the bucket a sponge and hose pipe and all done in an hour, its now pre wash, set up pressure washer, wheels, fill two buckets, wash dry etc,and has all become a method that takes hours, but dont missunderstand me from the point of view of reducing the risk of swirls and undoing all the work of getting my car as good as i can i dont want too do that anymore, just miss nipping out and giving the car a quick once over. Today the daily driver has had the full monty and that was very enjoyable so wouldnt say all is lost:detailer::thumb:


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Perhaps break it down... I get put off going out to do mine as at the moment it is left outside and within 4/5 days it's covered in dust, sap and bits of tree. Today however I thought - I know, I'll just do the inside  Leather done with good old Autoglym Leather, Carpets with my last bit of Autoglym Interior Shampoo, Dash with Gtechniq W2 and then C6 Matt Dash. Forgot to do the glass but I could pop out and do that tomorrow  

I move house soon where I get a garage and outside space - looking forward to be able to tuck her away once cleaned up! I don't mind it getting dirty from driving, but dirty from just sitting outside gets on my nerves!!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Both mine need doing, I was looking at the M5 from the kitchen window earlier, its still dirty from being out in the rain on Tuesday and its covered in dust from todays wind, and I thought..... I really CBA... It'll **** down if I do.... And it did! About the time I would have been finishing!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've not been detailing for about a year now. 

Life just gets in the way and what time i've got left, there are other things that i'd rather be doing. 

Recently, i've hardly been cleaning my car myself. Mixture between hand car washes and the dealer washing it. As it stands, my car hasn't been washed for about two months! Previously, it would be every two weeks max.

I still do very much appreciate a well looked after car however, it does make a big difference to the appearance of a car.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

wylie coyote said:


> Summer seems to be the worst for me - I feel like cleaning the car but the drive is in full sun from about 11am to 7pm.


That's the same for me, I want to get my car a good wash and clean but my driveway seems to be a sun magnet. The only time I could realistically do is either 1st thing in the morning about 6am or in the evening about 7pm, but I'm not going start jet washing at them times. I know I don't have to use a jet wash but using a hose is quite noisy and don't want to annoy the neighbours who I get on well with. Having a family and dog that I like to walk doesn't help either.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Lost the love too car hasnt been washed since march but as its only used a couple times a week it still looks clean.For me its the time as i am between jobs at the moment and with job searching etc most of the day and doing the school run there just isnt the time.
Beleave me its not like benifit street that you see on the tv. But its comming back to me and really want to now the weather is getting better..


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

JJ0063 said:


> Is it just me that occasionally feels like selling my gear and giving it up?
> 
> I do enjoy looking after the car, but I'm currently feeling like I just cannot be bothered any more & a fiver at the local hand car wash every few weeks is just 'easy' and who cares about a few swirl marks, literally millions of cars across the country are covered in them.
> 
> ...


Frequently. I sold all my "high end" wax and just stick with Zaino and Colinite now.


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

I was in a rut like this. Mainly all the reasons other folks have mentioned. 
In summer I'm on 12hr days with minimal days off, have 2 young kids & a wifey to spend my time with when I am off, & no longer like the car I own and am constantly on auto trader wanting to trade up. 
But Friday evening I gave the car a wash & a fresh coat of topaz & really enjoyed it (& the results)
Just goes in stages I guess


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

I also like many others completely lost the urge for my own car but due to my OCD I kept the car looking decent.

Again like others I no longer buy the expensive waxes and although there is a slight difference in looks using basic Zymol Carbon.

I still repair any scratches etc but with no excitement or wonderment at the end result considering I would spend a good 8-10 hours in a day on the car it's not great.

Anyway I really hope you all get it back and use your talents to show the world what a good reflection on paintwork looks like.

One thing that really bothers me is that my Rotary was over heating so I bought a Rupes at £400 but then got the Rotary repaired at just £25 so back using that with the Rupes just sitting there used about 3 times, what an idiot!!!

The Rupes is excellent but just prefer the Rotary.

As with that cant be bothered scenario I agree with everyone there as I did stop the Gym for 6 months and I was only washing the car due to a number of things mainly I changed job and my income plummeted so I had that " No point" feeling and I still do.

Im back at the Gym but only on a bit part basis, lol I still can't be ar**d.

Overall I would rather sit and find something on TV which was never ever me.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh I really can't be bothered to.............

Gonz.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Never felt the urge to stop. I was thinking I'll probablybalways have my flex. Heck I've even got my DAS6 as back up should the flex ever die (can't see it for a long time). However, washing my own car has slowed down a lot.mi like to do it well less frequently than do it every week as I simply don't have the time. 

I'm expecting my first baby in July and I imagine it will slow down even further then. However, as soon as its walking I will equipe it with a detailing brush/ wheel brush and get it joining in.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

s29nta said:


> ... i cant now suddenly decide i will go and wash car like i used too...all done in an hour...it's now pre wash, set up pressure washer, wheels, fill two buckets, wash dry etc


You need to get things set up so it's quick. The last time I did a snowfoam, 2BM wash, rinse, sheet, dry and QD, it took me an hour all in including setting things up and putting things away. If I did extra eg windows, wheels, tyre dressing, I would do one thing each week so week 1 I'd do a weekly wash (as above) + clean the windows (clay, AG glass polish etc), week 2 it was weekly wash + wheels, week 3 was wash + trim details, etc.

Maintenance was always easier that way and it made life easier when I did a complete detail too.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the posts guys, it's good to know it's not just me! Life gets in the way it seems.

So after a busy weekend at two different family functions I decided to give the car a clean. Since it's last wash two weeks ago it has done well over 1000 miles taking us to Devon and back, then back and forth to work ETC.

I really wasn't in the mood to do it, but some bird droppings and black wheels from brake dust was enough to get me out there.



I just did a single bucket, towel dry with QD, AG fastglass, Megs tyre dressing. Just didn't have the motivation for anything else!

I also threw a bucket over Mrs JJ's grandfathers 'pope wagon' which came up well, it is however covered in scratches from a bush or something he's caught when going down to an allotment! His got the same treatment but also a going over with AG rubber & vinyl dressing with the amount of trim it has.



Please bear in mind these are photos I've copied from Instagram, so they have the 'Instagram effect' and in person look nowhere near as good!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

JJ0063 said:


> Thanks for all the posts guys, it's good to know it's not just me! Life gets in the way it seems.
> 
> So after a busy weekend at two different family functions I decided to give the car a clean. Since it's last wash two weeks ago it has done well over 1000 miles taking us to Devon and back, then back and forth to work ETC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't worry it's not just you. I lost it a few years ago when I lost my P&J. It came back again when I got another car I loved but sadly that didn't last long before we parted ways.

I've now got a car that does the job but I'm not in love with. It still get snow foamed, 2BM and I still use the products but my frequency of washing has now far less than it was.

I'm still a massive black car fan so I'm still washing once once a month or so.

I'm planning on getting a new P&J later this year so my OCD will return.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Got my **** into gear and washed them both today... An hour later it ****ed down...


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)

Yes, just given it a maintenance wash every week until this Evening my missus turned around and said considering how much time I'd spent on the car it's gone down hill. That's really kicked me off again


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I half think it's because I went from an interesting colour E90 BMW to a black Astra, lol.

I want an XF Jag diesel next, although that will be a couple of years away.. I'm sure it'll come back then!


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

I was thinking about calling it a day with detailing then my brother persuaded me to go over his car for PVS last weekend and seeing all the people looking at his car and all the comments about how clean it was made me want to carry on. I think all I needed was a kick up the back side was all that was needed to get cleaning again :buffer:


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

i just get more enjoyment of what other people have brought and reading the old PB write ups. I have no urge like i did two years ago but I'm trying to pull my self back to centre and see what the crack is :lol:


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

One routine I used to have when I was just a Turtle Wax weekender, was to do the car in sections. After a wash with car shampoo, I would turtle wax a quarter of the car after each wash on the following basis 1) Front end 2) Roof 3) Doors 4) Back.

It meant the car got Turtle waxed about 2 to 3 times a year. Even with this routine my car was far and away the cleanest and shiniest on the street.

Since retirement I've done a lot more but, being an old git, my back plays up quite a bit now so I am going to return to the quarter each time routine but using AG SRP. I'll top up with AG Rapid Detailer or AG Aqua wax from time to time.

I am confident that my car will remain the cleanest and shiniest in the street.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

only time i bother these days is if am getting paid for it or if the cars getting used and is dirty other wise i do other things rather than waste life on what is a machine thats gonna end up in the scrap one day...more to life than cleaning cars


----------

